# does it need a trim?



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

need to do some trimming on this - so that i can see the shrimps - know i have CRS, CBS, PFR and riles in there - probably exchange the java for flame or pheonix moss...


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

IMO, that tank is badASS! I'd love a moss tank like that.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks - that what a couple of my friends (non Aquariast say) maybe - shape it down a bit.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This just pure awesome


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Actually think it looks great!!


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

This is awesome, I'm sure your shrimp are having a blast in it.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome tank! may I ask, what type of light and any co2?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome growth, I would just trim the middle front down a bit with a open space that has ground access, so you can see the shrimpies when you feed them


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

No special light -just the GE kitchen and bath light from the "then Zeller store" - no Co2 - just didnt touch it for a couple of months.



cape said:


> Awesome tank! may I ask, what type of light and any co2?


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Jimmy - thats what i plan to do trim it a bit to give some shape - the shrimps i feed once a week - and when i drop in food - they all come out of hiding.



jimmyjam said:


> awesome growth, I would just trim the middle front down a bit with a open space that has ground access, so you can see the shrimpies when you feed them


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Novice's magical touch on shrimps and plants can only be admired, but never duplicated ;-)


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I am getting to that extreme in my tank soon. Its really hard to trim and avoid removing baby shrimp.

I suggest having a 2-stage process to check if shrimplets get caught in the debris.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Moss*

I love using moss in my setups!

WIth all that moss you should try to make a moss wall in that back this way your substrate is always open and clean to view the shrimp, plus maximize the flow and minimize dead spots...


----------

